# Edit in Photoshop from Lightroom with Images on Synology NAS



## MarkMoser (Jul 13, 2019)

I use Lightroom and photoshop on a Mac and store all of my images (raw, jpg, etc.) on a Synology NAS with the LR catalog on a local drive on the Mac.

When in LR and I need to edit an image in PS, I go through the "Edit-in" process to open the image from LR in PS, make my edits in PS, save and then close the image in PS.  When it returns to LR, the image does show up in LR.  I'm certain the image is not there (not just hidden by either a filter or different sortorder).  *The PS edited file is saved on NAS correctly in the same folder as the original image and is named correctly i.e. filename_Edited PS.tif.  It just doesn't appear in LR or is added into the LR catalog*.  (I can later import it into LR but it just doesn't work in the LR-PS-LR process).  This process is when the images are on the NAS.

As a test, I moved a folder of images from the Synology NAS to a Local drive on the Mac, then repeated the "Edit-in" PS process from LR.  The process worked as expected (correctly).  When the images are on the Mac and I return after edits made in PS, the file is in the same folder as the original and correctly shows up in LR and is in the catalog.

So there is something different here that is causing the process not to work correctly when the images are on the Synology NAS.

Any idea what's causing this not to work on the Synology NAS and is there any action that will correct it?

Thanks.

.\Mark


----------



## mstrathmore (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi Mark,

I have a similar setup to you (LR Classic, latest; Synology NAS) although I am on Mojave. I am VERY new to both Mac and LR, so I have a ton of issues, but I thought that one of the sites I stumbled across might help you:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8565465
See the reply by user "Tesserax" regarding SMB settings. I changed them in Synology DSM and it helped some of my connectivity issues.

Hope it helps you!

Now I just have to figure out how to get my wife and I seeing the same Catalogue on each of our accounts on the mac 

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2019)

My NAS is currently out of action so I can't test this, but there was a report a few years ago that didn't like the name of the  NAS drive because it was called home. It's a really long shot, but one to rule out! Lightroom: Loses NAS file locations after external editing in Photoshop | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## MarkMoser (Jul 14, 2019)

Ahh... thanks Mark.

That thread, pointed to a potential issue in the File Sharing protocol between the Mac and the Synology. i.e. SMB, AFS & NFS.  Something I'm not familiar with.  Will do a bit more research then let you know the result.  Part of my snail paced incremental learning program.

.\Mark


----------

